# Tired of high gas prices?



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

With all the talk on here about gas prices, I thought I would share a gas additive I am using to increase my gas milage. I have increased my gas mileage on my 1990 Ford F150 from 13.9 to 16.2 mpg, and a freind of mine increased his Toyota Tundra from 16 to 20 mpg. My calculations tell me I'm saving $7.50 per tank.

Check out this 23 minute video http://www.mybpi.com/mybpimovie.htmlor Check out the website http://www.gasmoney.mybpi.com 

I have been a member of this fishing forum for over 3 years. I have not posted many times on the new forum, but did a few on the old forum. Please do not take this post as spam. I'm just excited about this gas additive and thought I would share it on here.

http://www.mybpi.com/mybpimovie.html<P align=left>


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

just curious. was the milage increase in town driving or on the road. where do you get it and how much?


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

My increase was in town driving. You can buy from me, or they have a website you can order from. One bottle treats 200 gallons of gas (one tsp per 15 gallons of gas). Wholesale for $25.00 a bottle, and retail is $40.00 a bottle.


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

*Check out EPA test results*

EPA test results show over a 20% increase in gas mileage and 3% to 7% decrease in emissions. Test results also show an increase in performance. Check this link out for all testing results http://www.mybpi.com.mx/or the links below:

*I can't wait to try this outwith my boat motor to see how much more water I can cover!*



Links to some test results:

http://www.mybpi.com.mx/BPI_Test%20Results_Docs/Quaker_State_2.htm

http://www.mybpi.com/flash/Penn_State-DieselTruckReport.pdf

http://www.mybpi.com/flash/WallaceReport.pdf

http://www.mybpi.com.mx/BPI_Test%20Results_Docs/Bensalem_School_Test.pdf

http://www.mybpi.com.mx/BPI_Test%20Results_Docs/EPA_FTP_Testing_Rules.pdf

http://www.mybpi.com.mx/BPI_Test%20Results_Docs/EPA_Testing_Rules_2.pdf

http://www.mybpi.com.mx/BPI_Test%20Results_Docs/EPA_recognized_labs.pdf


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *lwkelly (3/17/2008)* You can buy from me


Why, do you sell it?


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't actively try to sell it...I just have someI cansell if someone wants to try it (will get it quicker than ordering on internet).

The motto of the company is _"Improve Fuel Economy, Reduce Harmful Emissions and Produce Income!"_

This 23 minute video explains it all http://www.mybpi.com/mybpimovie.html

This is a business opportunity to improve your gas mileage, Reduce harmful emissions and make some money.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *lwkelly (3/17/2008)*I don't actively try to sell it...
> 
> <U>This is a business</U> opportunity to improve your gas mileage, Reduce harmful emissions and <U>make some money</U>.


I don't mean to question your motives, but it sounds like you're a salesman.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I vote for no Pyramid, network marketing, Multi-level marketing or whatever you want to call the "opportunities" on this site. Keep the amway stufffor another forum. Just my .02


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess it depends on how you look at it.

I'm not trying to make money by buying at wholesale and selling at retail. I am definately not the salesman type. But I do have a motive of sharing this product in hopes that people like it so much that they join the company to be a distributor. This is a business opportunity...and that is why I put this tread in the networking section. I will give anyone interested a freesample to see if it works for them.

With gas prices so high and the economy on the decline, this company, the product they offer, and payment plan really excited me. I'm sorry if some thought I was hiding my motive. I thought the video would answer any questions and explain everything.

Insert from the company website:

_Think about it, what are the news headlines filled with everyday? Global Warming and High Fuel Costs top the list and at BPI Worldwide we recognize the opportunity that is created when you find solutions to the challenges people face everyday. Wallace Environmental Testing Labs, Inc. is an independent, full service automotive emissions testing facility currently recognized by both the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) as well as the California Air Resource Board (CARB) as being capable of performing Federal Test Procedure (FTP) and Highway Fuel Economy Test (HFET) test procedures. Using the EPA's criteria for the evaluation of fuel additives, the FTP and HFET tests conducted by this laboratory provide a reasonable degree of confidence that the product causes a real improvement in fuel economy and reduction in emissions. Helping vehicles go further on a gallon of gas and reducing harmful emissions is our call, duty, mandate and mission; therefore, we must get our product into every vehicle in all 192 countries of the world._The decision to provide the world with a product that has the capability to not only minimize the impact of the current Energy Crisis but also change the financial future of individuals and families came to fruition on May 8th 2007. BPI Worldwide launched our premiere product, Bio Petro Improver!

_BPI Worldwide, Inc. secured the global rights to our scientifically tested, consumable product that everyone who uses petroleum based fuel will want to use every time they fill up their tank. Our product increases fuel economy and decreases harmful emissions. The FTP and HFET testing performed by Wallace Environmental Test Labs using the EPA required testing criteria establishes the credibility of our product. A money back guarantee and a company warranty verify to our customers that BPI Worldwide, Inc. stands behind our product 100%. _

_Our revolutionary new binary compensation plan was developed exclusively in the interest of the distributors. Phenomenal sales have triggered bonus commissions paid to our distributors in MILLIONS OF DOLLARS and we are not even a year old yet. With the online tools and training available, you can send your customers to your personal replicating website to review product and opportunity information making it possible to build a sales team across the entire nation and around the globe. Everyone is being affected by the high cost of fuel and no one is exempt from the financial burden these costs generate. Now you can share our product with anyone, anywhere by simply going to your computer._

_BPI Worldwide, Inc. has combined the Products, the People and the Pay Plan necessary to take this company to new heights in the Network Marketing Industry._

_BPI Worldwide, Inc. is dedicated to expanding our company's presence not only in America, but also in global markets with the Best Products Invented to Build Perpetual Income for all of our Independent Business Owners Worldwide (BPI)! Our golden rule is: What you make happen for others, our exclusive Binary Propelling Income pay plan will make happen for you. We are committed to always having products that Everybody Wants, Nobody Else Has! Our exclusive flagship product, Bio Petro Improver is one the only fuel additives known today to give a "real improvement" in fuel economy and reduction in harmful emissions by an independent laboratory under the EPA's strict protocols, which creates an incalculable market potential. Our goal is to get every person started on the Brightest Pathway Imaginable (BPI) as an Independent Business Owner enjoying a financially independent life by building a BPI Worldwide business empire and helping to deliver people from debt and creating a better life for them and the world!! At BPI Worldwide, there's always room at the top for you that is Beyond People's Imaginations (BPI)!_


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone with this tread, I thought this was the section were I would post something like this. I saw other topics in this section for investors wanted, job opportunities, etc...

My mistake


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lwkelly (3/17/2008)**Check out EPA test results*
> 
> *I can't wait to try this outwith my boat motor to see how much more water I can cover!*


I want to know how that turns out. . . if it cannoticeablyboost my boat's gas mileage I'd def.buy some!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Did anyone watch the MythBusters show on fuel saving devices on the discovery channel? The fuel additives, like everything else, failed miserably. All complete scams. I don't know if this is one of the additives they tested or not.

Let me know how running that stuff through your outboard turns out. I know I wouldn't put it through my motor.

This is a direct qoute from the site you posted.



> _In accordance with American Legislation, this product is registered with the ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION AGENCY of the Federal Government of the United States of America. Registration of this product does not constitute endorsement, certification, or approval by the EPA or any governmental agency. The EPA does not endorse, certify or approve our product or any product._


The links you provided as test results are crap. I'm calling out a B.S. scam.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I linked here from the front page. Sorry, I didn't realize there was a networking forum here. That said, I don't think this is the place to seek "investors" either. Just my opinion though. Good luck with your product.


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

I know one thing for sure. My gas mileage increased2 miles per gallon, and my truck is running better than it ever has before.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Lucas also makes a similar additive that I have used for years. You can buy it at ANY auto parts store that sells Lucas products - I believe that it is about $10.00 or so for a quart.



This stuff helps fuel economy and keeps the entire system clean. My Wrangler went from 15mpg to 19mpg (Average) after I started using it and has leveled off at 18mpg (average). If I don't use it my mileage will drop off to 14mpg.



Just my $0.02


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a boss that used something similar in his truck.I will admithe did get better milege than w/o whatever he was using. It was some sort of "pill" that you dropped into the tank after filling up. I laughed when I saw him doing it, butit did work. I still don't know how much i'd be willing to drop a "pill" into my gas tank even after seeing theimproved results though!


----------

